# Whats the difference. ?



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

I was wondering what's the difference between kahl and sharp strain in albino boas? and what would happen if you breed them together (not directly because i know what happens). Its just been bugging me for ages.
Any info would be great : victory:
xsachax


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

bump! does anyone know.
xsachax


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

xmashx said:


> I was wondering what's the difference between kahl and sharp strain in albino boas?


They're two entirely different genes that work in entirely different ways, just like Bell and Tremper albino are different genes in leopard geckos.



> and what would happen if you breed them together (not directly because i know what happens).


If you breed a visual Kahl albino to a visual Sharp albino, you get 100% normal-looking offspring who are het Kahl and Sharp.


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

thnx. so it wouldnt have the same affect as breeding albino visual to visual in boas. or because there different is it better.
xsachax


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It wouldn't, because they're different strains - it's when you match two visuals of the strain that does have KNOWN problems with their eyes, because you run the risk of matching up the negative genes too.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

basically, kahl and sharp have a defferant gene coding for albinism.

sharp albino's are generally known for their superior ability to hold their colour into adulthood, hence they often have a higher price.

Alex


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

I could be wrong but i think they are inconpatable with each other.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you have to decide which of these guys you want to make richer... both rip the UK off by charging as much as possible to people that don't have access to the real market like here.....both are laughing all of the way to the bank.... they aren't so competive here, just ask them.... they produce top shelf stuff but are in it for the money......

i guess that you can tell where i am...so if you are listening.... you are taking profits off of people....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here is a pic of their latest morph....


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

HABU said:


> here is a pic of their latest morph....


:lol2::lol2: quality


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

cheers lol. and as for them being in it for the money isnt that wat they do for a living breed snakes so money has to come into it somehow.
xsachax


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

xmashx said:


> cheers lol. and as for them being in it for the money isnt that wat they do for a living breed snakes so money has to come into it somehow.
> xsachax


 
exactly...they are a cartel.... like big oil...they manipulate the prices and poor suckers like me pay....but wait, i never buy that artificial stock....nice stuff but i have my principles...:lol2::lol2:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

they are incompatible with each other. at least, breeding them together causes known health problem to occur

Alex


----------

